# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Проблема с разрешением после обновления ( ASUS EN9800GT)

## Елена17

У меня монитор с соотношением сторон 16x10. Рекомендуемое разрешение по паспорту 1024x768. После установки обновления видяхи, рекомендуемым стало 1680x1050. При его применении на экране всё жутко вытянулось по вертикали, а паспортное разрешение стало неприемлимым, т.к при его применении экран принял форму правильного квадрата с чернотой справа и слева тоже с искажённым изображением. Попытки выставить какое-нибудь разрешение из предлагаемого столбца не дали желаемого результата. Удаление обновления или восстановление системы выдавали ошибки при многократных попытках, т.к. в этот же день вставали обязательные виндовские обновления. Снос дров и попытка установки дров с родного диска не получились (вылезал эррор и только поиск в инете возвращал к дурацкому новому обновлению с искажением). Обращение в службу поддержки ASUS тоже не помогли. Описываю им свою проблему подробно объяснив, что всё случилось после обновления, а они мне: "Обращайтесь в службу поддержки монитора и выставляйте рекомендуемое разрешение". Но я же понимаю, что там меня тем более вежливо пошлют. Чтобы показать весь ужас теперь на мониторе, мне даже не сделать скриншот - чёрные полосы либо по бокам, либо сверху и снизу не захватить (хоть фотиком щёлкай!). Очень не хочу сносить операционку! Теперь смотрю на эти ужасные вытянутые рожи и буквы! Хелпните кто может!!!

----------


## Рамазан

Это скорей всего связано что или вы удалили или Ос не может найти диски дополнительные с дровами. На ноутах они обычно всегда есть. Некоторые дрова работают коряво даже если их установить. У меня компа серии асус, но так и не смог найти нормальные дрова. Нужно ставить допдиск и на него загружать дрова. Но советую забыть про это и установить дрова на ОС.

----------


## tamalex

Какой монитор?
Какая ОС?

О, не посмотрел, что старую тему вытащили...

----------


## pearlofrup

Имееется ASUS G75VW после обновления биос проблема в с камерой - нет ни в диспетчере устройств и даже в меню биоса

----------

